# Jointer Planes



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I know many of you are looking for Jointer planes...

There are quite a few going for pretty cheap on e-bay right now... Just say'n :yes:

good luck!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

They always seem to start off cheap but by the time the auction ends they are normally around 100 bucks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen quite a few for good prices too. A good user jointer plane for $100 isn't a bad deal in my opinion considering how many people are looking for them, how common they aren't compared to other sizes, and how much you will use them in hand tool work. I will say this, jointer planes seem to be one item that my antique stores in my area have no idea what the value is. They all seem to be at or below ebay value with the added benefit of being able to handle them. The selection is obviously more limited though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

They are going for below $100 Adam... If you are willing to put some elbow grease into no-names and less collectable models.

I'm seeing them go for $50-$70


----------



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

I grabbed a stanely bailey type 11 number 6 (almost a jointer) for twenty bucks plus shipping the other day on eBay. U just have gotta have patience my friend. I've got a 4, 5, 6, 7 and scrub planes all SB type 11 for under fifty bucks a piece just by waiting and watching.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Patience is a virtue! 

My most gloat worthy planes are a near complete 45 for a tour of my family's 1830's plantation house and a post war Bailey 8C in decent shape for $40. :smile:


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

ACP said:


> I've seen quite a few for good prices too. A good user jointer plane for $100 isn't a bad deal in my opinion considering how many people are looking for them, how common they aren't compared to other sizes, and how much you will use them in hand tool work....


I couldn't agree more. Some other data points; an LN #7 costs $425, a Woodriver #7 is $305 and a Veritas #6 cost $265. I see nice Stanley #7's go for ~$100 on ebay, add a heavy blade/chipbreaker, $70~$90, some elbow grease/tuning and you've got one hellofa user. 

It's not obvious to me which option is the best. I got most of my Stanleys before there were other options and they work great so I'm using what I own. I did take a class years ago at Woodcraft on hand plane tuning, made a big difference in my tuning skills.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i got a 24 inch jointer for 10 bucks. 15 shipping.

it's an antique all wood one. if you're not used to adjusting those you have to learn, but i love high technique and simple construction. Easier to maintain and repair.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnmark said:


> i got a 24 inch jointer for 10 bucks. 15 shipping.
> 
> it's an antique all wood one. if you're not used to adjusting those you have to learn, but i love high technique and simple construction. Easier to maintain and repair.


If you enjoy the wooden planes you might also enjoy this, even though I've tried to relate Moxon techniques to iron planes when possible.

http://creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/understanding-joseph-moxon.html

It's a new blog but growing, I'm working on a lot of new content right now.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> They are going for below $100 Adam... If you are willing to put some elbow grease into no-names and less collectable models.
> 
> I'm seeing them go for $50-$70


Indeed, I bid on a No 7 this evening. It was 49.99, I felt I had to bid.

A couple of auto bids and then I went up to my mental max of $51 feeling a sniper would trump me. I was surprised that no one was looking.

So now I have a future jointer for restore.

It does not look to be a bad rust bucket, but the red front knob has to be fixed. :laughing:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

firemedic said:


> If you enjoy the wooden planes you might also enjoy this, even though I've tried to relate Moxon techniques to iron planes when possible.
> 
> http://creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/understanding-joseph-moxon.html
> 
> It's a new blog but growing, I'm working on a lot of new content right now.



awesome. 

love the woodwright's shop, and would love to read stuff like this.

the moxon text changes a lot of letters and is a little tricky.

a lot of s's are f's.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Dave! I look forward to the upcoming resto thread. It cracks me up how ebay'ers avoid certain things like a red knob or other minor cosmetic issues that are easily fixed. That's a good price. I sold my Stanley #7 about a month ago, and it was a very nice Sweetheart with the Sweetheart blade and a replacement Veritas A2 iron and chipbreaker and I think I got $150 or so. That' s good deal on a jointer IMHO. I think the deals are out there for sure. Nice grab Dave.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

johnmark said:


> the moxon text changes a lot of letters and is a little tricky.
> 
> a lot of s's are f's.


I have the same trouble reading the text. A lot of really good information, but it makes my eyes ache trying to read. A very common printing font back in the day. The phrasing and old words do not make it any easier.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i've been watching them lately too. seems like they always get bid up too high for me.

dave, i think you got good deal on yours. i'd have bid $52 had i noticed that one!

i'm starting to have a little buyers remorse about the one i just grabbed for $69, that union plane


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Just go look up what a new one from Lie Nielsen costs and you won't feel bad about the $69. You could spend that much on a saw blade!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i've been watching them lately too. seems like they always get bid up too high for me.
> 
> dave, i think you got good deal on yours. i'd have bid $52 had i noticed that one!
> 
> i'm starting to have a little buyers remorse about the one i just grabbed for $69, that union plane


Only time will tell how good a deal this was.

I would not have buyers remorse on the Union. It may be in better shape than my No 7.

I also had my eye on two No 5's. $25 for the pair. There were no bids. I was clearing up after dinner and did not get back to check until the auction ended. I expect they will be put up again, but I may miss them.

I had my own buyers remorse. I saw an auction for what looked like a series of rosewood knobs. I make my own, but the picture had 5. I bid $12. Seemed a good deal. Then I read the auction again and it was for one knob. I told myself the snipers would say me. No such luck this time.

The knob is well made, but lesson learned, read carefully. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Only time will tell how good a deal this was.
> 
> I would not have buyers remorse on the Union. It may be in better shape than my No 7.
> 
> ...


I remember that auction. I think what the seller did was misleading. Even though the description did say it was only for one, I would be very tempted to give him a neutral feedback as a result.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, but I have three that were purchased new and nine old Stanley planes off eBay restored.
Problem is every time I grab a hand-plane, it is this one, ( http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247 ) because it is the fastest to take apart, sharpen the iron and put back together. Blade self centers and it just works really well. I just had nightmares with a difficult Curly Maple project; tear-out and this guy saved my life.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnmark said:


> awesome.
> 
> love the woodwright's shop, and would love to read stuff like this.
> 
> ...





Dave Paine said:


> I have the same trouble reading the text. A lot of really good information, but it makes my eyes ache trying to read. A very common printing font back in the day. The phrasing and old words do not make it any easier.


That's the point of my article, :smile: to help understand it and transcribe it into a more digestible form. 

Disregarding Moxon, Diderot and Roubo is like a Christian not reading the Bible :laughing:


----------

